# Resort 66, Anna Maria island



## rapmarks (Aug 3, 2006)

We just switched our week to Resort 66 and we have a sleep 6 one bedroom unit #227.  I cannot find a resort map or a layout of the sleep six.  does anyone have any information.  thanks.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 3, 2006)

I stayed there about 10 years ago, but I don't think it was a sleep 6.  We had a bedroom and a pull-out sofa in the living room.   We didn't like the place much because of the common balcony, so everyone walks right by your front window.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 3, 2006)

I called the resort.  Yippie! It is a gulffront unit with two screened balconies, two bathrooms, a small den and a bedroom.  Insomnia paid off, trolling the website int he wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 3, 2006)

That sounds like a nicer unit than we had.  There was a restaurant at that end of the buidling where you are going.  We checked out a day or 2 early because we were tired of the kids looking in our window, plus a red tide washed hundreds of dead fish onto the beach.


----------



## SherryS (Aug 3, 2006)

No Red Tide for the last 8 months or so.....YIPEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.theledger.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060804/BREAKING/60804002


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 4, 2006)

Seems to happen every year about this time.  You have to be there to understand how bad it smells.....


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 5, 2006)

oh boy!  Ill have to watch the news for this, going in December.


----------



## SherryS (Aug 5, 2006)

Just read article i Sarasota Herald Tribune that red tide was off the coast as far north as Englewood!  First noticed since last November!  Hope it doesn't get as far north as Siesta, or come in towards the shoreline.....


----------



## Dori (Aug 13, 2006)

*Resort 66*

We were there a few years ago and enjoyed it very much.  Our unit, a one bedroom-4/4 was nothing to write home about, but the beach is beautiful.  Right outside the attached beachfront restaurant, a funny huge bird , a crane maybe?, visits each day for handouts from the kitchen.

Wonderful sunsets can be viewed right outside your door.

The staff was very helpful when I was arranging to suddenly fly home when my stepdad passed away.

Make sure to go to the pier for dinner.  It was wonderful.

Dori


----------



## JLB (Aug 14, 2006)

Pat:

Since we're not finding anything for January, 2008, down in your neck of the woods, and we already have something on Siesta Key, maybe you guys will need to get something up there, too, if we are to get-together.   

But, I suspect we can drive down for golf and . . . 

There's a Shells near Holmes Beach.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2006)

Jim, I was wondering if you were coming my way this year.  I blew my week already on Dec. 9 so unless i can grab an extra exchange vacation, I will be home.  I know about the Shells, planning there one night, and need to write down some other suggestions.  

also, wehen we come to Branson, Seept 30, will there be any specials at Silver Dollar city.


----------



## granpabush (Aug 30, 2006)

Hurrican Hanks is a nice restuarant not to far from the recently remodeled Pier 66 resort.   My wife and I love Anna Maria Isand and rent a condo for several weeks near Pier 66.  I  have been trying to get into a time share down there and would appreciate any info on how you did it.   We are looking for Feb or March.   We own a FF in Branson.  

TIA

granpabush to the grandkids and Dick to everyone else

bettlers@grics.net


----------

